# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  10 quy định của bố vợ tương lai

## dongyi

1- Nếu cậu phóng xe đến nhà tôi rồi bấm còi “pim pim” thì cậu sẽ phải đi chơi tối hôm đó một mình. Tốt hơn hết là xuống xe bấm chuông.

2- Không được phép chạm vào con gái tôi trước mặt bố nó. Liếc thì được nhưng trong trường hợp ánh mắt cậu chạy xuống phía dưới cổ nó thì cậu sẽ biết tay tôi. Nếu cậu không làm chủ được mắt và tay mình, tôi và nắm đấm của tôi sẽ giúp cậu làm việc đó.

3- Cậu mặc quần xệ xuống, đến độ người ta nghĩ nó sắp tụt ra khỏi người cậu đến nơi. Nếu cậu đồng ý, tôi sẽ ghìm nó vào người cậu bằng cách dập ghim sau đó dán tem vào đó nếu cậu định mạng con gái tôi ra đường.

4- Cậu đã nghe nói tới tình dục không an toàn? Nghĩa là nếu cậu định quan hệ với ai đó mà không có một thứ ba-ri-e chắn ở giữa thì cậu sẽ chết. Trong trường hợp con gái tôi, chính tôi sẽ là cái ba-ri-e đó. Nếu cậu định gì gì đó, tôi sẽ giết chết cậu.

5- Thứ duy nhất tôi muốn cậu nói là một lời hứa sẽ mang con gái tôi về nhà nguyên vẹn. Và thông tin duy nhất tôi nói với cậu về chủ đề này là “sớm”.

6- Nếu con tôi phật lòng về cậu, cậu sẽ chỉ được hẹn với một mình nó mà thôi. Nếu cậu làm nó khóc, tôi sẽ làm cho cậu phải khóc.

7- Đừng có thở dài hày tỏ ra suốt ruột mỗi khi phải đợi cả tiếng đồng hồ để con tôi xuất hiện. Nếu cậu muốn đến rạp chiếu phim đúng giờ thì nên đi một mình. Con tôi đang phải trang điểm, công việc tốn nhiều thời gian hơn cả việc vẽ bức Mona Lisa. Thay vì đứng đó nhìn đồng hồ, tại sao cậu không làm việc gì đó có ích, như lắp hộ tôi cái máy bơm nước chẳng hạn.

8-Những chỗ sau đây không thích hợp để mang con gái tôi đến: những nơi có giường, ghế sa lông hay bất kể thứ gì mềm hơn ghế gỗ, những nơi nằm ngoài tầm mắt của bố mẹ, công an và cả nữ tu sĩ, những chỗ nhảy nhót, cầm tay hôn hít, những chỗ có nhiệt độ ấm áp đến độ con tôi phải mặc quần soóc và áo may ô. Cấm không được ngồi xem bộ phim quá lãng mạn. Xem bóng đá thì được. Mà xem TV ở nhà cùng bố mẹ thì càng tốt.

9- Đừng bao giờ nói dối tôi. Trông tôi có thể già yếu, bụng phệ, mắt kém. Nhưng bất cứ điều gì xảy ra với con gái tôi , tôi đều biết hết. Tôi là chúa tàn nhẫn trong vũ trụ của cậu. Nếu tôi hỏi cậu vừa đi đâu, với ai thì cậu chỉ có một cơ hội để nói một sự thật mà thôi. Toàn bộ sự thật và không khác gì ngoài sự thật. Tôi vẫn còn khẩu súng trường, một cái xẻng và 100m2 vườn đằng sau nhà. Chớ coi thường.

10- Cuối cùng, nếu như một ngày đẹp trời nào đó, tôi mời cậu uống rượu thì điều đó không có nghĩa là các quy định của tôi đã được dỡ bỏ. Đơn giản, đó chỉ là vì tôi muốn con gái tôi vui vẻ một chút, hay cũng có thể ngày hôm đó tôi vừa trúng xổ số. Chớ vội mừng!

_Nguồn: Tạp chí Nhà quản lý_

----------

